# Where there's Hope, there's love



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Mid October, this injured cat greeted me as I arrived to the grand's bday party destination. Business district with a 5 lane highway. After asking around, no one knew about the cat other than it appeared there that morning. Long story short, I couldn't leave that cat to suffer goodness knows what. Well, turned out she was an intact female approximately 8 months old, that the vet said appeared to have been struck by a car. Healing over scrapes, road rash and bruises, severely mal nourished, and a hole in her infected eyeball. She required 2 surgeries, spay and then removal of that damaged eye. Hope has been such a wonderful addition. The only thing bigger than her heart is her appetite. Today, February 15 is her guesstimate 1 year birthday.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh I think I remember you posted here in the forum when you found her! Looks like she is doing fabulous now. How kind and big-hearted of you to get her the veterinary care she needed.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

How wonderful you were able to take her in and give her a second chance and a good home!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Really great of you to do that for the cat! That's real humanity at work.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Hope.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a good person you are to care for her like that.
Happy Birthday, Hope! :hbd:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone, for the birthday wishes and inspiring words. Hope is an awesome young lady with an award winning personality. Last night salmon patties were for supper, and she got a few flakes before I mixed it together as a birthday treat with her evening meal. Purred as she gulped her fish down. She hasn't forgotten starvation yet, bless her heart, and eats every mouth full as if it were her last meal. 
:ty:


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for saving her! You have a big heart. My Cuddles that we rescued 15 years ago will be 16 in April.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Goodness, they have very similar facial markings. Cuddles is lovely and I like the longer hair length. How did you and Cuddles come to be in each other's lives?


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Too sweet! Happy one year!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh I think I remember you posted here in the forum when you found her! Looks like she is doing fabulous now. How kind and big-hearted of you to get her the veterinary care she needed.


You are correct, sort of hi jacked a post. She is doing excellent and has been such a gentle, affectionate and friendly cat despite many weeks of pain and discomfort. Her eye surgery had to wait for 6 weeks and during that time, her eye turned white as blindness took over. When I picked her up the morning after her surgery, one side of her face had been shaved and she was sporting 5 blue stiches. What an unsettling site; I affectionately referred to her as Franken Kitty a few times. Only recently have her eyebrows grown out as long as the other side. Oh yeah, one more quick update. She has gained 3 lbs 10 oz and weighs 10 lbs 2 oz currently. :inlove:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

JearDOE Ranch said:


> Too sweet! Happy one year!


Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet, glad she is doing good, bless you.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you. Hope is such a unique cat, I feel blessed just having her as part of my non human family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

